# Aikido replacement



## Endow (Jun 13, 2006)

So I wasn't really able to find Aikido dojos near me  and I'm considering a different martial art at least until I can somehow manage to find a place where I can practice Aikido.

That's where you guys come in 

What do you think is the closest MA to Aikido both in terms of actual techniques and philosophy?
Perhaps one that would prepare me for Aikido (I know this sounds strange )


----------



## samurai69 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ju Jutsu - various spellings and styles have similarities

Hapkido - again some similarities


----------



## Jenna (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Endow  I understand your question and also why you would wish to ask though I do not envy your task because for me it is like saying you enjoy strawberries and having the shopkeeper tell you that he has some tomatoes which.. like strawbs are a fruit grow above ground start off green and ripen red... similar in many ways yes... but taste very different and used to cook very different recipes.... I mean if it is strawberries you are after then what are like strawberries?? Only more strawberries I think 

If you could say maybe which arts ARE available to you then this might be better to narrow them down for you... 

fwiw.. I would say there is little if anything that is comparable to Aikido in terms of its core philosophy of harmony and which is carried right through the application of the techs... As samurai69 has said though.. Hapkido and JJJ are undoubtedly closest in terms of the actual techs themselves

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup, Hapkido and JuJitsu.  Good luck pal, just get started.


----------



## Endow (Jun 13, 2006)

I actually have access to both of those along with a variety of Karate,Viet Vo Dao,Taido,Judo,TKD,Kickboxing etc...

I'm inclined to pick Jujutsu but I don't like it's lack of indentity...


(as for Hapkido,I have this stupid wish to pick a Japanese MA...which ain't that stupid if you consider my curiousity for japanese culture and the actual language...)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2006)

Jujutsu, Hapkido, Aikijitsu.



			
				Endow said:
			
		

> I'm inclined to pick Jujutsu but I don't like it's lack of indentity...


 
And could you explain what you mean here?


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, see the founders of Aikido and Hapkido were classmates of some daito ryu aikijujitsu instructor named takeda.  This is why they are so similiar.

I take hapkido so I am a bit biased, however I would go with hapkido if you want the aikido alternative.


----------



## rutherford (Jun 13, 2006)

Endow, don't underestimate the value of a good instructor, and one whose teaching style closely matches your learning style.

You can't make an informed choice about a place to train locally unless you actually meet the people involved and try out the training.


----------



## Endow (Jun 13, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> And could you explain what you mean here?



I keep hearing about a lot of different Jujutsu approaches.I know I said the same about Aikido (altho I seldomly read about any "named"  styles)  but it makes you question : if theis budo is so good how come everyone picks it up and changes it and sticks a new label?

 Also how come TaeKwonDo (for example) isn't given the same treatment ?

It's also sad to see people refering to it as Ji-Jitsu or Jiu-Jutsu or Ju-Jiutsu.It means the word bares (sp?) no meaning to them.Or at least that's the message I get...

In the end this whole different styles same bujutsu (or are they?)  thing  just confuses me to no end....


----------



## Stan (Jun 13, 2006)

Endow said:
			
		

> It's also sad to see people refering to it as Ji-Jitsu or Jiu-Jutsu or Ju-Jiutsu.It means the word bares (sp?) no meaning to them.Or at least that's the message I get...


 
I thought that was just the problem of different transliterations of a language that was never written in the Roman alphabet.  No one says that the Chinese capitol bears no meaning to Chinese people because Westerners render it as Peking or Beijing.  

But to answer your question, while I think that both a good Ju Jitsu or Hapkido school would make a good choice, there is something to be said for taking the opportunity you now have to learn a different approach.  Have you considered the Filipino Martial Arts?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2006)

Endow said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about a lot of different Jujutsu approaches.I know I said the same about Aikido (altho I seldomly read about any "named" styles) but it makes you question : if theis budo is so good how come everyone picks it up and changes it and sticks a new label?
> 
> Also how come TaeKwonDo (for example) isn't given the same treatment ?
> 
> ...


 
Jujitsu
http://www.answers.com/topic/jujutsu

As Stan said, it is a translation issue. If you see the Japanese character for Jujitsu it is always the same.

In Chinese the Pinyin or English version of "ma" is 4 different words, depending on the tone given to the 'a'. In Chinese those characters all look different

Aikido has it's variations as does Judo, Hapkido, TDK, Karate, Tai Chi, Kung Fu, etc.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jun 14, 2006)

Endow said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about a lot of different Jujutsu approaches.I know I said the same about Aikido (altho I seldomly read about any "named" styles) but it makes you question : if theis budo is so good how come everyone picks it up and changes it and sticks a new label?
> 
> Also how come TaeKwonDo (for example) isn't given the same treatment ?
> 
> ...


 
jujutsu is not a style of martial art, it is a catch-all name to refer to several types of martial arts of ancient japan, and arts derived from them.

back then in ancient japan, there were many families of the nobilities, and they warred against each other until the 16th century. Before that, each family must develop their own fighting art(s). Jujutsu is the empty-hand art. So, for example, the Jujutsu of the Takahasi clan will be different with the Jujutsu of Sugiura clan, and their Jujutsu are different with the one from Takeda clan, and so on.

Just pick up one Jujutsu approach that fits you, and stick with it. I recommend Danzan-ryu if you are in the USA. www.ajjf.org or www.danzan.com


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 15, 2006)

Dare I say it? There is no replacement for Aikido, unless it's Aikido. There are other arts to do, which may be *Similar *and *Come Close*, but, they still aren't the *Same* thing. Each art has such unique qualities about them that none can *Replace *another.


----------

